# From install thru 1 month. Random pics



## jay.landry (Mar 9, 2015)

Just some random pics from my 1st package.


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

nice pictures. get your supers ready. there is a heavy flow in your area now. good luck


----------



## jay.landry (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks. Put the 2nd deep on last weekend.


----------

